#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  The Intercept en Glenn Greenwald

## Olive Yao

.


The Intercept


About The Intercept

The Intercept is een bekroonde nieuwsorganisatie die zich eraan wijdt om de machtigen verantwoordelijk te houden door middel van onverschrokken, tegengekante journalistiek. Zijn diepgaande onderzoeken en onwankelbare analyses zijn gericht op politiek, oorlog, surveillance, corruptie, het milieu, technologie, strafrecht, de media en meer. The Intercept geeft zijn journalisten de redactionele vrijheid en juridische ondersteuning die ze nodig hebben om corruptie en onrecht aan de kaak te stellen waar ze die ook vinden.

Pierre Omidyar, eBay-oprichter en filantroop, zorgde voor de financiering om The Intercept in 2014 te lanceren. Tegenwoordig wordt The Intercept ook onderhouden door de vrijgevigheid van zijn leden  een gemeenschap van toegewijde lezers die haar missie en doelen financieel ondersteunen  en institutionele bijdragers die de missie van The Intercept steunen.

vertaling _google translate_ + wat aanpassingen

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Glenn Greenwald

About

Glenn Greenwald is journalist, voormalig constitutioneel advocaat en auteur van vier New York Times-bestsellerboeken over politiek en recht. Zijn meest recente boek, "No Place to Hide", gaat over de Amerikaanse surveillancestaat en zijn ervaringen met zijn verslaggeving over de Snowden-documenten over de hele wereld. Zijn aanstaande boek, dat in april 2021 wordt gepubliceerd, gaat over de Braziliaanse geschiedenis en de huidige politiek, met een focus op zijn ervaring met verslaggeving van een reeks onthullingen in 2019 en 2020 die corruptie op hoog niveau door machtige functionarissen aan het licht brachten in de regering van president Jair Bolsonaro, die hem vervolgens probeerde te vervolgen voor die verslaggeving.

()

Na als journalist bij _Salon_ en _The Guardian_ te hebben gewerkt, richtte Greenwald in 2013 _The Intercept_ op, samen met Poitras en journalist Jeremy Scahill, en richtte hij in 2016 _The Intercept Brasil_ op. Hij nam in oktober 2020 ontslag bij _The Intercept_ om terug te keren naar onafhankelijke journalistiek.

Greenwald woont in Rio de Janeiro, Brazili met zijn man, congreslid David Miranda, hun twee kinderen en 26 reddingshonden. In 2017 hebben Greenwald en Miranda een dierenasiel opgericht in Brazili  gedeeltelijk ondersteund door openbare donaties  om daklozen die met hun huisdieren op straat leven, in dienst te nemen en te helpen de straat op te gaan.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_# belangrijk artikel over censuur!_



The consortium imposing the growing censorship regime

Glenn Greenwald | blog 28 oktober 2022

ook op Scheerpost


Het consortium dat het regime van toenemende censuur oplegt

(...)

Er is enige verslaggeving geweest  door mij en anderen  over de nieuwe en volkomen frauduleuze "desinformatie"-industrie. Deze nieuw opgerichte, zelfverklaarde expertise, gebaseerd op weinig meer dan een grove politieke ideologie, claimt het recht om officieel te bepalen wat "waar" en "onwaar" is, onder andere om staats- en bedrijfscensuur te rechtvaardigen van wat zijn " deskundigen decreteren dat het desinformatie is.

()

*Verbanning uit het financile systeem*

Een van de nieuwste, en misschien wel meest verontrustende, nieuwe fronten van censuur is de escalerende manier om burgers uit te sluiten van het financile systeem als buitengerechtelijke straf voor het uiten van meningen of het deelnemen aan politiek activisme dat door de macht van de gevestigde orde wordt afgekeurd.

(...)

Ten tijde van zijn uitsluiting van _PayPal_ was Young een uitgesproken tegenstander geworden van de toenemende betrokkenheid van de Britse regering bij de oorlog in Oekrane. Twee van de sites waarop deze oude rechtse figuur rekende voor zijn verzet tegen de NAVO-betrokkenheid in Oekrane waren _MintPress_ en _Consortium News_, twee populistische linkse sites die al lang gewijd waren aan anti-oorlogs- en anti-imperialismebeleid. Enkele maanden eerder kregen die twee anti-gevestigde-orde linkse sites van PayPal te horen dat hun rekeningen onmiddellijk werden gesloten en dat de tegoeden op hun rekening in beslag zouden worden genomen en mogelijk nooit zullen worden teruggegeven. PayPal weigerde de nieuwssites of _Coinbase_, dat rapporteerde over het opheffen van de rekeningen, te vertellen wat de redenen waren. Het was gewoon een willekeurig besluit van onzichtbare autoriteiten die niet alleen hun rekeningen sloten, maar dreigden hun donaties in beslag te nemen zonder de moeite te nemen een reden op te geven. Dat is pas echte tirannieke macht.

()

*Unie van Big Tech, U.S. Security State en Corporate Media reuzen*

(...)

Elke nieuw uitgeroepen crisis  echt of gefabriceerd  wordt onmiddellijk aangegrepen om alle nieuwe niveaus en soorten van _on line_ censuur te rechtvaardigen, en steeds meer en meer _off line_ bestraffing. Een van de stellingen van de _Russiagate_-hysterie was dat Trump won met de hulp van Rusland omdat er onvoldoende controle was over wat voor soort informatie door het publiek kon worden gehoord, wat leidde tot nieuwe groepen die zich toelegden op het "monitoren" van wat zij als desinformatie beschouwen en nieuw beleid van media om berichtgeving van het type dat WikiLeaks in 2016 over de DNC- [_Democratic National Committee_] en Clinton-campagne verstrekte te censureren. Deze censuur-razernij culmineerde in het nog steeds schokkende besluit van Twitter en Facebook om de berichtgeving van _The New York Post_ te censureren over de activiteiten van Joe Biden in China en Oekrane gebaseerd op documenten op de laptop van Hunter Biden waarvan de meeste media nu erkennen dat ze volledig authentiek waren  allemaal gerechtvaardigd door een CIA-leugen, geratificeerd door media, dat deze documenten Russische desinformatie waren.

(...)


vertaling _google translate_ + aanpassingen


In de serie 

Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

----------


## Revisor

Foto-illustratie: The Intercept/Getty Images

*Twitter hielp het Pentagon bij zijn geheime online propagandacampagne*

*Interne documenten tonen aan dat Twitter CENTCOM-accounts op de witte lijst heeft gezet die vervolgens werden gebruikt om zijn online benvloedingscampagne in het buitenland uit te voeren.*

 
Lee Fang 

20 december 2022, 20:07 uur

Twitter-managers beweren al jaren dat het bedrijf gezamenlijke inspanningen levert om door de overheid gesteunde geheime propagandacampagnes op zijn platform op te sporen en te dwarsbomen.

Achter de schermen zorgde de gigant voor sociale netwerken echter voor directe goedkeuring en interne bescherming van het netwerk van sociale media-accounts en online persona's van het Amerikaanse leger, waarbij hij op verzoek van de regering een reeks accounts op de witte lijst zette. Het Pentagon heeft dit netwerk, dat door de Amerikaanse overheid gegenereerde nieuwsportalen en memes omvat, gebruikt in een poging de mening te vormen in Jemen, Syri, Irak, Koeweit en daarbuiten.

De rekeningen in kwestie waren aanvankelijk openlijk gelieerd aan de Amerikaanse overheid. Maar toen leek het Pentagon van tactiek te veranderen en begon het zijn band met sommige van deze accounts te verbergen – een stap in de richting van het soort opzettelijke platformmanipulatie waar Twitter zich publiekelijk tegen heeft verzet. Hoewel leidinggevenden van Twitter op de hoogte bleven van de accounts, sloten ze ze niet af, maar lieten ze ze jarenlang actief blijven. Sommige blijven actief.

De onthullingen zijn begraven in de archieven van Twitter's e-mails en interne tools, waartoe The Intercept vorige week voor een korte periode toegang kreeg samen met een handvol andere schrijvers en verslaggevers. Na de aankoop van Twitter door Elon Musk begon de miljardair toegang te geven tot bedrijfsdocumenten en zei hij in een Twitter Space dat "het algemene idee is om alles wat Twitter in het verleden heeft gedaan aan de oppervlakte te brengen". De bestanden, waaronder records die zijn gegenereerd onder het eigendom van Musk, bieden een ongekend, zij het onvolledig, inzicht in de besluitvorming binnen een groot socialemediabedrijf.

Twitter bood geen onbelemmerde toegang tot bedrijfsinformatie; in plaats daarvan lieten ze me vorige week drie dagen onbeperkt verzoeken indienen die vervolgens namens mij werden uitgevoerd door een advocaat, wat betekent dat de zoekresultaten mogelijk niet volledig waren. Ik ging niet akkoord met enige voorwaarden voor het gebruik van de documenten, en ik deed mijn best om de documenten te authenticeren en te contextualiseren door middel van verdere rapportage. De redacties in de ingesloten documenten in dit verhaal zijn gedaan door The Intercept om de privacy te beschermen, niet door Twitter.

De directe hulp die Twitter aan het Pentagon heeft verleend, gaat minstens vijf jaar terug.

...

*Lees de rest hier:*

Google vertaling:

https://theintercept-com.translate.g..._x_tr_pto=wapp

Originele artikel:

https://theintercept.com/2022/12/20/...tary-accounts/

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> *Lees de rest hier:*
> 
> Google vertaling:
> 
> https://theintercept-com.translate.g..._x_tr_pto=wapp
> 
> Originele artikel:
> 
> https://theintercept.com/2022/12/20/...tary-accounts/



The Intercept identified several accounts that initially listed themselves as U.S. government accounts in their bios, but, after being whitelisted, shed any disclosure that they were affiliated with the military and posed as ordinary users.

This appears to align with a major report published in August by online security researchers affiliated with the Stanford Internet Observatory, which reported on thousands of accounts that they suspected to be part of a state-backed information operation, many of which used photorealistic human faces generated by artificial intelligence, a practice also known as deep fakes.

The researchers connected these accounts with a vast online ecosystem that included fake news websites, meme accounts on Telegram and Facebook, and online personalities that echoed Pentagon messages often without disclosure of affiliation with the U.S. military. () 

The Stanford report did not definitively tie the sham accounts to CENTCOM or provide a complete list of Twitter accounts. But the emails obtained by The Intercept show that the creation of at least one of these accounts was directly affiliated with the Pentagon.


Dit gaat over het onderzoek van *Stanford Internet Observatory en Graphika*, besproken in Oekrane, propaganda en censuur vanaf post #6.

*Pentagon gebruikte twitter accounts om zn narratief in islamitische en aziatische landen te verspreiden.*

Voorbeelden:

In his email, Kahler sent a spreadsheet with 52 accounts. He asked for priority service for six of the accounts, including @yemencurrent, an account used to broadcast announcements about U.S. drone strikes in Yemen. Around the same time, @yemencurrent, which has since been deleted, had emphasized that U.S. drone strikes were accurate and killed terrorists, not civilians, and promoted the U.S. and Saudi-backed assault on Houthi rebels in that country.

()

Some of the accounts accuse Iran of threatening Iraqs water security and flooding the country with crystal meth, while others promoted allegations that Iran was harvesting the organs of Afghan refugees.


*Pentagon wil sporen uitwissen en Twitter wil de affaire stil houden:*

Stacia Cardille, then an attorney with Twitter, noted in an email to her colleagues that the Pentagon may want to retroactively classify its social media activities to obfuscate their activity in this space, and that this may represent an overclassification to avoid embarrassment.

Jim Baker, then the deputy general counsel of Twitter, in the same thread, wrote that the Pentagon appeared to have used poor tradecraft in setting up various Twitter accounts, sought to potentially cover its tracks, and was likely seeking a strategy for avoiding public knowledge that the accounts are linked to each other or to DoD or the USG.

()

Following the mass suspension of many of the accounts this past May, Twitters team worked to limit blowback from its involvement in the campaign.


In de serie 

Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

----------

